# Baby T. Espeii



## rjalex (Feb 24, 2018)

I have around 10 Espeii babies which might make it. The largest is now big enough to diagnose the species. Prior to this I thought they were Cory Arcuatus the only other species I own since the tank is full of their eggs.
Here is the littke one. Total length approx. 5-6mm width 1mm.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What is the overall tank setup like? Stocking, maintenance, feeding, etc.? I find it really neat your fish have felt good enough to breed in the tank.


----------



## rjalex (Feb 24, 2018)

33 gallons net co2 4xT5 dennerle tubes. KH2 GH6 Easylife protocol.
22 adult Espeii 6 Cory Arcuatus 5 red cherry shrimps and several (unwanted) physas.
Food mostly flakes and granules. Sometimes frozen red worms.
Approx 20% water change per week.
Only problem tendency to grow staghorn algae every couple of months. Controlled with single high dose glut "bombing"
Thanks for asking.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Very cool - well done!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous tank. Clearly the fish enjoy it too!


----------



## rjalex (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you very much. If I could only understand what triggers the staghorn from times to times it would be really great! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats awesome! your tank is beautiful and I've never seen baby espeii.
I wonder how you could grow the school over time


----------



## rjalex (Feb 24, 2018)

Given the different sizes of the fry I believe the breeding has happened several times. Of course there are quite a few who are very small. You distinguish them from dirt particles only because they swim with their own movements. Most of these will disappear probably in the bellies of adults. Right now only a couple are so large as to see the black spot and initial red glow. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

